# Sage Bass Rods



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey All,

Has anybody road tested the new Sage Bass Rods? If so, what were your impressions? I fancy pairing my Ross CLA 4 with a rod like the Sage Bass.

Thanks!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice rods although I dont have one but i am thinking about it . Scott has a much better one as it casts a lot better but more expensive. I will probably get one if I think my Winston B2X 7 wt doesnt do as well I want it to for Lt. bass. Be a nice set up you talking!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have yet to cast one but after handling them i want one, they seem like they are great all around warmwater rods (bass, striper, carp, light ski) but i need to cast one first.


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

riverKing said:


> i have yet to cast one but after handling them i want one, they seem like they are great all around warmwater rods (bass, striper, carp, light ski) but i need to cast one first.


Exactly. It's a rod I'm considering, but there's no way I'd purchase any fly rod without test casting it with a few different lines. It doesn't seem like many fly shops are carrying it, which is understandable, but still...even as a mid price rod, it's still too expensive to buy without getting a solid feel how the rod will perform without going through testing process.

Did you get to see one at a fly shop?


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Very nice rods although I dont have one but i am thinking about it . Scott has a much better one as it casts a lot better but more expensive. I will probably get one if I think my Winston B2X 7 wt doesnt do as well I want it to for Lt. bass. Be a nice set up you talking!


Yeah, I've heard many good things about the comparable Scott rod. It's on my "to cast" list. For a mid priced rod the Sage Bass rod seems intriguing, not to mentioned it appears to be an interesting rod in its own right. If I can get my hands on both of those, I can finally see which one fits my style the best. Have fun on your rod search as well!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Talk with Mad River Outfitters as they are listing them and probably have them in stock. I will probably get one to once get thru getting another yak or jon boat first. But more than likely this summer and will get mine from MRO.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i know sevenx on the site carries them in his shop in cinci, thats where i saw them, past him and mro i dont know who else carries the rods


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I will follow up on your suggestions. Hopefully I get one in my hands for late spring/early summer bass fishin...or a scott, winston...whatever.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Hard decisions alright. but good luck which ever you go and you wont go wrong. I will be using a new Winston 7wt B2x(got a good deal) for this year along with my 9wt Scott heliply for my big stuff.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got one of the Sage Smallmouth rods. In fact I'll be writing an in-depth review and interviewing Gerry Siem, the fellow from Sage who designed it. It's a unique rod, not an everyday item. It's ideal for big, wind resistant flies or heavy nymphs/Clousers. Not a long distance rod, this is a target shooter. Think of a "flipping stick" and then imagine the fly rod version and you'll have an idea of what this rod really is.

Joe C.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i had the privlage of throwing the largemouth rod this week, what a beast, does exactly what it is meant to do, its a total rocket. still need to try the smallmouth rod. muse will you be posting the review on ff ohio or here? i'd like to hear what you think


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

Looking forward to your review, Joe. From the continuing research that I've done, this rod may be a bit more specialized than I previously anticipated. Still, it sounds like a rod worthy of being in my Micropterus Dolomieui arsenal.



riverKing said:


> i had the privlage of throwing the largemouth rod this week, what a beast, does exactly what it is meant to do, its a total rocket. still need to try the smallmouth rod. muse will you be posting the review on ff ohio or here? i'd like to hear what you think


River King -- did you cast with the custom bass tapered fly line supplied by Sage? I'm curious how a similar line, say Rio Clouser, would perform on this rod.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

The Sage rod is really designed to be used with the line its sold with. It's task specific - not a distance caster. In fact, its designed with an underhand, or Belgium, cast in mind. Not a traditional overhand fly cast. It's made to toss large surface bugs or "drop baits" like a Calcasieu Pig Boat to tight targets - much like pitching with a jig-n-pig. It's a very powerful rod, cabable of turning over a very wind resistant fly. Light in the hand, it's definitely a different experience.

I see this as a great rod for casting large, heavy crayfish flies to big rock cover on the GMR or LMR or tossing a flap-tail shad fly like a Cowen's Coyote or Crease Fly to heavy wood cover targets. A great choice for putting big poppers or deer hair bugs against logs or in pads. The smallmouth uses a specific 290 grain extreme WF floating line - which comes with the rod. That the equivalent of a 10wt - but the rod most certainly isn't a 10wt. This is a bass rod in the truest sense of the word. The Largemouth used a 330 grain line - about a 12wt according to AFFTA standards.

The Largemouth has a great reputation going with the guys who fish snook, baby tarpon and redfish in the mangroves. Also a good choice for dropping giant flies on bedding bass in Florida and Texas - it would make for an awesome pike or muskie rod, too.

The Smallmouth is perfect for heavy fishing around here - both creek and lakes. Don't think "ultralight" or "subtle" though. This series is designed to be B.A.S.S. tournament legal and will likely be used by one of the big name pros when the conditions are right (don't ever think those guys don't, or can't, fly fish rings around most of us).

I'm using an Okuma 8/9 wt large arbor reel on mind - its a good match. Definitely an interesting outfit to cast and one I can't wait to fish (when will the waters be coming down to a reasonable level - I'm losing my mind waiting!).

Joe C.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

aj, i casted it with its line, its and extreme line even more so than the rio clouser(which i own and like alot). as muse said the lmb rod seems great for inshore and lots of guys are taking advantage of it. the smallmouth rod i think would be a good tool to have for the rivers around here for light esox work, throwing big bugs for smallies and gar fishing, it would take some striped fishes as well i'm sure. also i didnt realize they rated as 10 & 12 wts, the lmb rod sure doesnt feel like it.


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

Finally picked up the Sage Smallmouth rod. Awesome stick! Like posters before have mentioned, throws big bass flies with ease, incredibly easy actually. It's also one tough rod. Considering what the system includes, I find it competitively priced. Looking foward to using this baby all year long for the bronze and its green cousin.

Thanks for the ongoing, informative discourse throughout this thread.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

FYI, I've just posted an in-depth review of the Sage Smallmouth, the Scott Warm Water Special and the St. Croix Clouser bass rods at www.flyfishohio.com. 

Joe C.


----------

